# I might be a convert!!



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I might be a convert!! 
Since I got into running G outside 4 years ago I have been having a love affair with steam engines. There is something about the old timey look and feel of the rods pistons and gears all turning and clacking as the loco emerges from behind shrubbery, a pile of weeds or from a tunnel that has captured my imagination. For 4 years I have been very content with my growing roster of steam (actually electric) locomotives and I thought that those were all I would ever run with exception to the little diesel switcher I scratched up. But now I recently purchased a USAT GP38-2 and I ran it for the first time yesterday and I am so impressed. The engine looks super with all the directional lighting, and is one smoothe and powerful puller, The fan driven exhaust pumped smoke into the air near 2 feet, better than any steamer I own. I can now see why some of you guys out there prefer to run the diesels over the typical narrow gauge logging or mining operations that are so popular. Wher as the steamers conjure an image of a beast tamed by men the diesel was created by men, domesticated and content to purr along in service. Shear power at the flip of a switch and push of a lever. 
Now I have a problem, watching this newly acquired beauty making the loops I wish that my 5' radius curves were 8' , the 8' were 10' and my 10' were 20' !!! just to give this fine diesel the proper running room to look and perform at it's best.
Wow I'm loving that diesel! 
Todd


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Praise the loard and pass him abattery







He hath seen the light and denounced the smell of burnt fingers.







He hath joined the brotherhood and felloship of the deseaseals.









Can I get a "Amen" 

Wecome to the fold Brother Todd


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I will amen that.

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe we steamaholics should send over an exorcist









Harvey C.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Heresy! False religion! Even the devil can appear as an angel of light. 

Let us gather on the lawn with the pitchforks and torches.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

GP-38s are great running engines and look and pull SWEET................. Great choice.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoo whooo


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice consist Ivmosher. Don't you guys go celabrating anytime soon, my new love may be a diesel GP but my first love will always be the steam engine. Now the only trouble is most of my old timey rolling stock doesn't look right behind the diesel. My rather intelligent and clever wife who seems to know me better than I know myself forsaw this when I told her I was thinking about getting a diesel and she said not to because that would mean I would need to get all new cars to go with it. I assured her that would not be the case since mine is a modern day tourist line that still hauls freight and we needed a diesel if something needs to be done quickly on the line. She is a woman of great patience when it comes to my train affliction but I think her patience may be wearing thin.... I have the diesel 'hid" right now but it is only a matter of time.... 
My affliction may have become an addiction. LOL


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Beware of false prophets! If you get off on a two foot plume of thin smoke from a 'lectric dismal, try LIVE steam... the real thing and far better, thicker plumes! If, otoh, lots of blinky lights turn your crank, forget the trains and build a model of a 60's SciFi spaceship's pseudo computer.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06 Sep 2010 05:15 PM 
Beware of false prophets! If you get off on a two foot plume of thin smoke from a 'lectric dismal, try LIVE steam... the real thing and far better, thicker plumes! If, otoh, lots of blinky lights turn your crank, forget the trains and build a model of a 60's SciFi spaceship's pseudo computer.









HE HE HE................................


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Live Steam just gets better and better every year.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Anemia!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 06 Sep 2010 06:03 PM 
Live Steam just gets better and better every year. 

Until you see this............................. Sorry but i needed to let you know that MTH smokers are off the hook..................Just a little better than live steam with just a little juice he he he Is it real or is it MTH...


Please dont hate the player, Hate the Game..........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 06 Sep 2010 06:05 PM 
Anemia!




Nice..................


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Until you see this............................. Sorry Nick but it's no contest. Looks like one of Greg's ceeee-gars!










Speaking of plumes...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Perish the thought!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

NNOOOO!!!! Kill the Dismal! Steamers are way to cool, dismals are just to damn boring!!! 

Chris


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06 Sep 2010 07:26 PM 
Until you see this............................. Sorry Nick but it's no contest. Looks like one of Greg's ceeee-gars!









Speaking of plumes...





















HE HE HE The smilely on the bottom of the photo is crackin me up................he he he


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope we didn't take the wind out of your sails Todd... we were just funnin' about.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks to me Dwight has you all beat...... Of course if Greg ready got puffin on the monster cigar he could make a cloud of smoke.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 07 Sep 2010 08:03 PM 
I hope we didn't take the wind out of your sails Todd... we were just funnin' about.









"just funnin'"????


Whatdaya mean "just funnin"???????


Just WHO is "funnin" here??????????


I got extra fuel for my torch and I got my pitchfork all clean and shiny 


so I can stick the wienies and marshmellows on it to roast over the torch.


Are you sayin' da party's off?

Daing!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

No one took the wind out of my sails in fact I knew I would be starting something here by claiming to be "convert" But 
I think you guys may have gotten it wrong I'm not a live steamer but a electric track powered steam train outline enthusiast. The live steam is really cool but a bit out of budget and my layout is built on a major slant in the yard so I had a really tough time keeping it under 3% grade. Something live steam doesn't like. 
The new diesel is really cool, I brought it over a friends house yesterday and ran it with his aristocraft diesel. I think his was a UB ? Both are nicely detailed engines but I like the looks of the USAT better. 
For all you steam guys rest easy and put away the pitch forks you will be happy to know that last night while running trains the GP sat on a siding while my Heisler pulled a string of hoppers round and round past it. As neat as the GP diesel is my heart belongs to the old timey steamers. 
Keep that freight moving! 
Todd


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang! I was a hopin' for a Convert's fire sale! 
Oh Well..... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06 Sep 2010 07:26 PM 
Until you see this............................. Sorry Nick but it's no contest. Looks like one of Greg's ceeee-gars!









Speaking of plumes...



















I dunno Dwight, me thinks your hat is too modern....

This would be really unique doncha think?









Hey just tryin' to help with your image!

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John, but I'm a traditionalist. Think I'll stay with the "traditional"hat. hehehe Besides, it's a good spot for my GGLS badge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Sep 2010 02:22 PM 
Thanks John, but I'm a traditionalist. Think I'll stay with the "traditional"hat. hehehe Besides, it's a good spot for my GGLS badge. 
Nice Hat Dwight, But it's too clean. You need to season it some. Isn't the bill supose to be in the back?









Where was that picture taken? Looks like a interesting place.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Give it a little time JJ - it's new. Won't be long before it's grimed with coal dust and spattered with oily water drops. hehehe As for the bill, I only learned how to wear a hat one way. 

The photo was taken at the Golden Gate Live Steamers track.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Well this might stir it up and get you guys at each other again. LOL 
I just got in after a big test, I put together a 11 car string of LGB and USAT boxcar plus a small caboose hooked it to my most powerful puller, the 38 ton shay adn hauled that freight 3\4 of the way around my layout up and down grades approaching 2.5 % all was well until I hit a spot where the grade gets to 3% the shay slipped. I unhooked it drove it to a siding and called up for the GP 38-2. The GP backed past the shay and proceeded to pick up the stalled out train. The GP took up the slack and hauled that freight up the grade through a 5 foot diameter curved tunnel and then through another 180 degree 5 foot curve and brought it home. The GP was feeling the weight but far from stalling out and wrecking gears. I won't test it like that again but it is nice to see it can do it. 
My only trouble now is deciding between steam or diesel ................. "I still might be a convert" !!!!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 09 Sep 2010 05:37 AM 
Give it a little time JJ - it's new. Won't be long before it's grimed with coal dust and spattered with oily water drops. hehehe As for the bill, I only learned how to wear a hat one way. 

The photo was taken at the Golden Gate Live Steamers track. 

You could tie it under the tender and drage it around the loop a couple of times.


----------

